# Smith IOX Red vs Blue sensor mirror



## notfound (Feb 27, 2013)

I have both. I know everyone recommends blue sensor and I do like its yellow tint for flat light. My red sensor is still brand new in a plastic wrap (came as part of the goggle kit). Are there any advantages over the regular sensor? If not I can just try to sell it.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

dont really know, but pm me if you are going to sell the red sensor


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Red sensor is 60% VLT and a bit of amber-yellow~ish tint.
Blue sensor is 70% VLT and yellow tint.

On the red sensor people can't see your eyes much and has a red/blue/yellow mirror effect; on the blue your eyes are more visible and has not much of a mirror effect.

I'd say Red for cloudy to overcast... Blue for overcast to night. I have a red and really like it, would like to get the blue as well. 

I wish i could have chosen lenses (would have gotten blue and red sensors), but my gripe is that i got the Scotty lago pro model and the bright light lens is really dark. I've never used that one, and doubt i'll ever use it in the area i live. I'd like to sell it, but it probably goes so cheap i might aswell just keep it for that bluebird park day if it ever comes.

Hope that helps.

Edit: Oh and BTW i'd trade my unused Gold sol for your Blue sensor.


----------

